
Writing software is hard - markdog12
https://m.signalvnoise.com/writing-software-is-hard-388d5e982ad9#.6obyug3lv
======
richardboegli
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506)

